# who is your favorite voice actor, cartoon creator?



## sateva9822 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I my self am a HUGE  cartoon fan, Ill even watch some kids shows. Im currently grinding my teeth, waiting to see the latest from Duck Man creator Everett Peck, Squirl Boy. Not only that BUT! It stars my all time FAVORITE voice actor Richard Horvitz most famous for Angry Beavers 'Daggett' Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy 'Billy/Billys dad' and my personal favorite from the creative mind of my idol Jhonen Vasquez Invader Zim 'Zim'(I have plans on getting Zim and Gir tatooed on me, kinda like a tribute). His voice acting on Zim is just so perfectly suited to the character. Seems to have used the same voice on Squirl Boy from brife previews I have seen thus far. Richard Horvitz is also in many many other popular cartoons. 

So I got to wondering who do you gyes go nuts over? What is your favorite cartoon voice actor, or even creator or writer of a cartoon?

[attachment=1599]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2007)

Hank Azaria- from The Simpsons. I don't really know any other voice actors.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 8, 2007)

There are a lot of voice actors I know, like Tara Strong, Kath Soucie, Tom Kenny, Hank Azaria, Dan Castellaneta, Nancy Cartwright, the list goes on and on.   I don't have a favorite one, though.

I am also into animation as well, and my dream career is to be a voice actor. ^^ I once got to appear on a radio show on my college campus as a guest to demonstrate the many voices I can do and imitate.


----------



## Option7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhonen - Fucking - Vasquez. He is a god.

As for voice actors, I dunno, but I quite like the guy who plays Invader Zim (and one of the Angry Beavers, can't remember which one).


----------



## Jelly (Aug 8, 2007)

I still find it really confusing that Nickelodeon wanted to give Vazquez a show. I can't imagine they looked at his portfolio and went - "YEAH, A KIDS SHOW, SWEET." Especially since that was about the time they started cutting their lax policy on animators having complete control of their shows.

I really dig on *Tex Avery, Bob Clampett, Preston Blair, Dave Fleischer, and Fred Quimby*. 

There are so many people involved in each cartoon (and in many cases leave distinctive marks) that it's so hard to just say "I like this director, or this animator, or this writer (a-are there many writers in cartooning in the past and nowadays?), or this studio (even)!"

As for voice actors - *Billy West*. Hands down. 
I mean...come on, he can do an impression of Larry Fine's voice! You know that's just as awesome as it is unusual.

Runner-up goes to Phil LaMarr - just because he's basically in everything you've ever seen ever.

[edit] It's really too bad with how little credit goes to each person working on a cartoon. I mean, there are so many unsung heroes in animation. You've got these lead animators who do key frames/extremes, then other people who do key frames, then others who do in-betweens, layout artists, background artists, directors, their assistants, producers, etc...just so much goes into animation, and if even one of those people is different you can find yourself in a different experience of cartoon.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 8, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> Hank Azaria- from The Simpsons. I don't really know any other voice actors.



What character?


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 8, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Jhonen - Fucking - Vasquez. He is a god.
> 
> As for voice actors, I dunno, but I quite like the guy who plays Invader Zim (and one of the Angry Beavers, can't remember which one).



Lol thats my answer Richard Horvitz


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Aug 9, 2007)

Leanord Nemoy as Galvatron in the original Trasformers movie >.>

hes the only voice actor i know off by heart... oh! and the guy who does Kronk from  Emperors New Groove ^.=.^


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 9, 2007)

Mine's from the anime market:  Steven Jay Blum.  The guy's all over the place, and has an amazing vocal range.  Most know him as the voice of Spike Spiegel from "Cowboy Bebop", but he's done all _kinds_ of stuff (just put "steve blum" into google and hit the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button, it should take you to his IMDB page)...

...including, but not limited to, Digimon.  He wrote some of the episodes of at least Season 3 (the "tamers" season), and did numerous voices, foremost among them being that of Guilmon (and Guilmon's various levels).

If you watch any animated stuff at all, there's a 90% or greater chance you've heard his voice.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 9, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> greg-the-fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A whole lot of 'em. Ahem: (copied from Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hank_Azaria)

Apu Nahasapeemapetilon
Moe Szyslak
Clancy Wiggum
Captain McCallister
Comic Book Guy
Lou
Carl Carlson
Disco Stu
Dr. Nick Riviera
Snake Jailbird
Bumblebee Man
Superintendent Chalmers
Professor Johnathan I. Q. Frink, Jr.
Cletus Del Roy/Spuckler, the slack-jawed yokel
Luigi Risotto
Frank Grimes
Old Jewish Man
Akira (first voiced by Star Trek's George Takei, but from then on voiced by Azaria)
Drederick Tatum
Kirk Van Houten
Johnny Tightlips
Legs
Veterinarian from "Dog of Death", "So It's Come To This: A Simpsons Clip Show", and "Who Shot Mr. Burns Part One"
Azaria also has numerous generic voices which he uses for multiple characters, including a surly New Jersey accent (used on the balding, mustached clerk-about-town, later named Raphael). This voice, however, has been lent to more than just this character (for example, one of Springfield's bowling store owning Nicks has this voice).


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 9, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> Leanord Nemoy as Galvatron in the original Trasformers movie >.>
> 
> hes the only voice actor i know off by heart... oh! and the guy who does Kronk from  Emperors New Groove ^.=.^



Oh god I hate star treak, but I LOVE spawk.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Aug 9, 2007)

Yesh, Jhonen Vazquez is a genius and Nick was a douche for taking Zim off the air!!! *shanks with a spork* 

Richard Horvitz is one of my all time favorite voice actors and also one of the few who inspired me get into drama. As well as being a bit of a psychopath and making weird and random sounds around friends. ^^; OOO! I can never forget Rosearik Simmons because he did the voice of the incredibly crazy-cute GIR!!! *yee-heeee*

I think I just love all of the cast members from The Simpsons but on Futurama I would say I like Billy West and John DiMaggio the most. And on Family Guy are Patrick Warburton, Adam West!!!, and Seth MacFarlane. Oh! and the guy who did the voice for Heffer in "Rocko's Modern Life".


----------



## Jelly (Aug 9, 2007)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> Oh! and the guy who did the voice for Heffer in "Rocko's Modern Life".



Tom Kenny? He's a pretty bad-ass voice actor for someone no one knows (well, it's not as if voice actors are really all that well-known).


----------



## LobaHuskita (Aug 9, 2007)

Lol! Seriously, that's why I think it would be cool to be a voice actor since you don't get stalked by the media and still enjoy doing what you love.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 9, 2007)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> Lol! Seriously, that's why I think it would be cool to be a voice actor since you don't get stalked by the media and still enjoy doing what you love.



Yeah and you get to watch your voice come to life outside of you.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 9, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> LobaHuskita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Carlos Alazraqui of the same show (Rocko) used to write episodes on-and-off as well as portray Rocko's voice. So, that's gotta be pretty interesting!


----------



## Atariwolf (Aug 13, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> oh! and the guy who does Kronk from  Emperors New Groove ^.=.^



That would be Patrick Warburton.  His voice is from the gods.  I especially love him as Brock Sampson from The Venture Brothers 

Also, Billy West is a fantastic voice actor.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

Eric Stuart for Voice actor, for probably most his rolls.
...I dunno what else. Shoot me.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 13, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> Orlith Nemeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uuuhhhuhhuhuhhuhuhu, I love that show its my 5th favorite cartoon  I got both seasons on DVD


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 13, 2007)

When it comes to animators, Don Bluth is my favorite. Don Bluth is mostly known for animated films like The Secret of NIMH and Anastasia. I also like other animators like Tex Avery.
It is hard to say what voice actor that I like.

Speaking of Don Bluth, he did an animated sequence for the music video of Mary, a Scissor Sisters song. here is the link for the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZuq9dCWqLk


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 13, 2007)

Orson Welles as Unicron. God, that guy was perfect for the role!


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 13, 2007)

Honestly I can't say who's my favorite voice actor. There's too many I like.

As far as directors to animated movies go, Don Bluth is absolutely my favorite. I love his dark and emotional movies.


----------



## imnohbody (Aug 14, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Orson Welles as Unicron. God, that guy was perfect for the role!



I agree that Welles was perfect for Unicron, not to mention making a better send-off (as in last major role before passing away) than Raoul Julia got in that stupid van Dammitspeakenglishmotherf*cker "Street Fighter" movie.

Though, I understand that Welles didn't particularly care for the role, in comments he made afterwards.

As for "best voice", my vote goes towards Mel Blanc. If nothing else, for the sheer range of voices he did, in nearly a thousand different titles.


----------

